# mod_rewrite Probleme



## holzmensch (30. Juli 2008)

Hiho,
hat jetzt nicht wirklich was mit php zutun, aber gehört in am ehesten in den bereich: meine links sind so aufgebaut: index.php?tmp=bereich
will nun domain.de/bereich/ daraus machen, es klappt auch fast alles, nur werden die ganzen dateien von dem ordner "/bereich/" aus geladen und nicht aus dem rootverzeichnis "/".

Code:


```
Directoryindex index.php

RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteBase /

RewriteRule ^(.*)\/$		index.php?tmp=$1 [L]
```

hoffe einer kann mir helfen!
danke
dmx


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juli 2008)

Wo setzt sind denn diese Direktiven notiert?


----------



## holzmensch (30. Juli 2008)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Wo setzt sind denn diese Direktiven notiert?



nette formulierung... 
diese .htaccess liegt im rootverzeichnis.

dmx


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juli 2008)

Deaktiviere mal die MultiViews-Option mittels Option -MultiViews.


----------



## holzmensch (30. Juli 2008)

funktioniert leider nicht...


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juli 2008)

Tippfehler: es heißt Options.


----------



## holzmensch (31. Juli 2008)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Tippfehler: es heißt Options.



jep, bin ja kein bot, hab es so probiert.  leider funktioniert das nicht...


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2008)

Dann weiß ich leider momentan auch nicht weiter. Du könntest aber noch Folgendes probieren:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^(.*)/$ /index.php?tmp=$1 [L]
```


----------



## holzmensch (31. Juli 2008)

Hab das Problem durch andere Tipps wie folgt gelöst:


```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}		\.(?:css|js)$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^.+/(.+)    		$1 [L]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}		\.(?:png|jpg|gif)$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^.+/(.+)    		images/$1 [L]
```

danke für deine mühe! 
dmx


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2008)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. Du müsstest bei externen Ressourcen mit absoluten Pfaden/URLs arbeiten oder aber eine Basis-URL bestimmen. Denn normalerweise wird die URL der aktuellen Ressource als Basis-URL genommen, von der aus dann alle relativen Pfade/URLs aus aufgelöst werden.


----------

